# how can i slow plant growth?



## blondlebanese (Nov 20, 2016)

i read a member of this forum has been able to keep a plant thats seven months old in a solo cup.  i think there was a picture of it.  how is this acomplished?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2016)

.

I was able to keep a mother plant alive about that long.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72647

I had another one last about as long but I got lazy with watering and she dried up.
Spider mites played their part too.  
IE (hint) keeping her healthy is as important as keeping her small.

BONSAI !!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2016)

Was that Duck? I don't think it was 7 months, but he did flower in one.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 21, 2016)

not sure but, i think it was hushpuppy maybe duck.  how is it done?  because of time and lack of space.  knowing how to do this would benefit my grows.  so, please mr. hushpuppy or mr duck, if you have the knowledge learn me how to do it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

I thought pinching the stalk did that. Think its called Fimming. Also cold slows growth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

Found this

Pinching or topping the plant will slow initial growth immedeatly but will stress the plant some and can postpone finishing time. This practice is popular however and tends to force the plant to move growth hormones into the branches of the plant creating a bushier structure. If your strain contains any sativa blended into it very well could get large on you depending on it's growth stage. I've found topping and pinching earlier typically have better results. Good luck.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2016)

I am pretty sure Hushpuppy had the 7 month old in a solo cup.

I have grown from seed to harvest in a Mentos gum container for a micro grow we did here a few years back. I will look for the pic and add it here if I find it.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=988806&postcount=9


What exactly do you want to know, how to slow plant growth or how to micro grow?


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 21, 2016)

i have one room that i use for flowering.  i veg my plants in my room.   i have to veg in 1 gal pots for about seven weeks.  i know thats not healthy for the plant. they are always very root bound by the time i transplant into a larger pot. but my space for vegging can only handle 12 one gallon pots.  i don't want to grow less than i'm allowed to.  i have had the expirience when plants stop growing from being forced to live in a space to small.  in my case the three plants grew to be 8 1/2 inches average.  three month grow just to see.  none of it made sense to me.  that time i left the clones in the clone house to long like, a month.  my


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2016)

I have kept mothers that lasted a couple of years.

Less food, less lumens, and trim the plant and the roots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

Duck,,,That plant was too cool Bro.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 21, 2016)

It has been said that the 18/6 veg period vs the 24/0 veg period results in considerably less yield.

If that's true, then it would reason that the plants are simply smaller from less hours of light. Sounds logical.

If so, reducing the light hours to 15 or 16 hours may slow leaf growth.

I'm not sure how it would affect root growth.

Just a thought.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2016)

jesus, this one is easy and just begging for a smartass...

I, sir, am an expert at slowing a plant's growth, essentially all you have to do is deny them something or give them too much. If they're unhappy, the just stand there and laugh at you. Or you can just buy crappy seeds, that's a good one, you don't know who to blame.

i have plants sitting in veg in their 3rd month, (bottleneck in flower room)
I routinely top at 6th or 7th, I find they bushy up and slow down

oh yah, another tip for slowing growth, get 5 yr old over-priced LEDs  
or use the wrong colour temp bulbs in T5

okay, okay, I'm leaving


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2016)

pcduck said:


> I have kept mothers that lasted a couple of years.
> 
> Less food, less lumens, and trim the plant and the roots.



pardon the sidebar, it's sorta related 

take a 2 month old veg plant in a 5 inch net pot with a nice rootball hanging below the net pot.
if you cut off the roots below the net pot <shudder> and plopped her into a 10" net pot that sits in a bucket,
do you think the shock would kill her?
if not, how long to recover (ie lose a week?, more? never recover? crummy yield?)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

sopappy said:


> jesus, this one is easy and just begging for a smartass...
> 
> I, sir, am an expert at slowing a plant's growth, essentially all you have to do is deny them something or give them too much. If they're unhappy, the just stand there and laugh at you. Or you can just buy crappy seeds, that's a good one, you don't know who to blame.
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 22, 2016)

i still would like to hear from mr. hush puppy.  in the picture, if i remember correctly it looked like the plant was cut way down the stock.  maybe in half.  judging by the size of the leaves compaired to the stock.


----------



## albienieves (Nov 24, 2016)

Fimming, pinching and bending, DO NOT stunt a plants growth in any way...

The answer is simple. Be a use it remained in a solo cup, it is only able to get but so big. Just as fish will not grow unless they have the space to do so, neither do plant's... 

Shukran habibi 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey guys. Yeah I'm the one with the long running plants in solo cups. I haven't been doing this regularly. I only started doing it as an experiment because I had germed a couple plants too early for my flowering cycle. I decided to keep clone donor plants in the solo cups to keep them root bound so that the canopy would grow slower. 

This method requires that you feed/water them daily once they get a little bigger. I also used topping and pruning waaaay back a couple times to see what the plants would do. I am sure that some plants can handle this and do quite well, but other strains may not take to these more extreme methods as some do. It takes a little experimentation to find out what each strain will accept. Most of the plant strains that I have worked with (excluding one heavy Indica that refused to cooperate) will do fine with these methods while in veg.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2016)

The best thing to do here is to test this method on some extra clones so that you can determine what they will and will not accept. I have found that if I keep the clones in the solo cups too long, I start to get toxic buildup. I have also allowed them to grow for several weeks and then pruned them back to the lowest few nodes. If the plants are strong and there is still a couple of branches with leaf nodes, the plants will grow back. But it seems to require a balance of care and pruning occasionally to keep them growing healthy while slowing the larger canopy growth. 

There isn't any magic methods to this, it just takes diligent care and careful experimenting to find what each strain will accept.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 4, 2017)

pcduck said:


> I have kept mothers that lasted a couple of years.
> 
> Less food, less lumens, and trim the plant and the roots.



Do you just cut the root tips or is it like cutting off a ponytail?


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 4, 2017)

i have had 19 clones in the mini size solo cups for over 3 months now. i have denied water but once a week or so. also lowered temps to 60 degrees. about 12 inches tall and small borders..  i recently transplanted into 5 by 5 pots and they are looking up. with my very limited experience with clones, i tonight noticed either swollen calyxes or hermies. they seem hollow and soft to the touch but these clones have been under alot of stress. see pics. THANKS! 

View attachment clones 001.jpg


View attachment clones 002.jpg


View attachment clones 004.jpg


View attachment clones 007.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 5, 2017)

I think you are safe. The preflowers will do that if you have been vegging them for long periods. The good thing is that stressing the plants while they are in veg rarely affects them to cause hermy issues. The key is the lighting. The problems occur when the lighting is changed enough to cause the sex hormones to change. As long as they are under 24hr lighting, you can nearly run them down with a lawn mower and they will come back.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 5, 2017)

phew! thank you very much!!


----------

